# Colorado River reaches the Ocean



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

First time in a while, thought it was a cool article and that they are working to get the natural cycle back:

A Sacred Reunion: The Colorado River Returns to the Sea – News Watch


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just awesome news

Wish it was on the national news networks!

This makes me think there is a little bit of hope to save our rivers!


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Hooray!!*

That's the coolest thing I've heard in a long time, thanks for sharing!

I remember learning what happened to that estuary and I've been sad for it ever since. It's great to see this effort succeed even during a drought.


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

wow that's so sweet! long live the River!


----------

